

Get Ready For The Streaming-Music Die-Off - yapcguy
http://readwrite.com/2013/12/06/streaming-music-competition-pandora-rdio-spotify

======
collin128
It would be great to see a few of these services take the Netflix model and
cut out the record labels.

